# UK's new £3billion aircraft carrier has systems running on XP



## Beastie (Jun 27, 2017)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...virus-michael-fallon-windows-xp-a7810356.html

 They could easily have paid for a bespoke OS with that budget...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_Elizabeth-class_aircraft_carrier
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_Elizabeth-class_aircraft_carrier
 Or they could at least use W7


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 27, 2017)

Wouldn't be in anything mission critical anyway! I work in science where we have lots of stupid orphan systems where the cost of using a different software provider is so high it's pointless to switch. If it was infected they'd just wipe the system.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 27, 2017)

Bo$$ said:


> Wouldn't be in anything mission critical anyway!


 I sincerely hope not!


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 27, 2017)

Wasn't Windows XP patched (just like Win 7/8) ?
Update : https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=55245


----------



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Wasn't Windows XP patched (just like Win 7/8) ?
> Update : https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=55245



File Size:
666 KB


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2017)

Nothing stating if the O/S is modified in any way, what network connects to it and/or how that network is operated. Article is based off of what was viewed by a reporter.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 27, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Wasn't Windows XP patched (just like Win 7/8) ?



Only against one specific exploit AFAIK.



erocker said:


> Nothing stating if the O/S is modified in any way, what network connects to it and/or how that network is operated. Article is based off of what was viewed by a reporter.


The original article was from The Times but it is behind paywall https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...ted-software-at-risk-of-cyberattack-zf5xzv39k


----------



## trparky (Jun 28, 2017)

If you pay Microsoft enough money they will continue to deliver patches for Windows XP.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 28, 2017)

trparky said:


> If you pay Microsoft enough money they will continue to deliver patches for Windows XP.



 Maybe. How much money?

 Wouldn't it be cheaper to use a secure OS?


----------



## trparky (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't know.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure, if you build an aircraft carrier, you can afford to pay for patches on any software you may need 
And those are for you only (not public)... unless new WonnaCry exploit surfaces (pun not intended).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2017)

They should be running custom builds of *nix.  If memory serves, Zumwalt practically has Linux-based, IBM sourced supercomputers on it for electronic warfare.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 28, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They should be running custom builds of *nix.  If memory serves, Zumwalt practically has Linux-based, IBM sourced supercomputers on it for electronic warfare.


 I sincerely hope they are not running any critical systems on any version of Windows, but using XP for anything on a _brand new_ ship with a cost of 3 billion sterling shows a sadly slipshod approach IMO.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 30, 2017)

Planet fitness still uses xp too lol


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Maybe. How much money?
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to use a secure OS?



Ever thought it was not just about the OS but the applications they are using as well, on top of that what erocker already said, chances are it's modified XP and probably not available to most.

Another thing is they might have some thing special going on with MS to get what they want.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 30, 2017)

I have vms running xp that still get security patches.  It's actually not a dead os.  There are special programs to allow for that.  Purists,  bah.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 30, 2017)

> “I would say compared to the NHS buying computers off the shelf, I would think we are probably better than that. If you think more Nasa and less NHS you are probably in the right place,”


Lol... It's custom built hardware in an application-specific environment, so it's secure.... Like we've never seen offline computers and custom-built industrial systems getting hacked. All it takes is one mistake (e.g. one outdated OS+ at least one point of access).



erocker said:


> Nothing stating if the O/S is modified in any way, what network connects to it and/or how that network is operated. Article is based off of what was viewed by a reporter.


It also includes some brief interview points from the commander, minister of defense...
Both stick to the point that "it's not XP that's vulnerable, it's the security around it. The ship is impenetrable. No hackers will get through".


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 2, 2017)

If you want to track her , use this app.

Type " HMS Queen Elizabeth" in to the search bar

https://www.vesselfinder.com/


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 2, 2017)

there is too much "good" software that was built to run on XP that people just wont give up using. Mainly because it cant or has been flat out refused to be updated. I know a couple programmers that still code in XP for mainframe and some win10 stuff, and they do have win10/linux for their home computers.


----------



## Supercrit (Jul 2, 2017)

erocker said:


> Article is based off of what was viewed by a reporter.


A reporter once stated over hundred millions were spent on 5 inch naval guns, size of a toothbrush, not knowing it was the bore diameter.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 2, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Maybe. How much money?
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to use a secure OS?



No. Until it goes wrong

Risk management, funnily enough, still is about money.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 2, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> No hackers will get through".



Trololo


----------

